# High Five



## 123xyz

As far as I gather, "to do a high five" is rendered as "beşlik çakmak" in Turkish. However, how do you say "to give someone a high five", or rather "to high five someone"?. Should I use the causative, i.e. "beşlik çaktırmak", or something such? 

Example sentences:

1. When I told him I'd gotten accepted into university, he gave me a high five. 
Ben ona üniversite girdiğimi deyince, o beni beşlik çaktırdı (?)

2. She told me that we was so drunk that everything had started to appear incredibly amusing. I, in turn, told her that I was in more or less the same state. So, we high fived each other. 
O kadar sarhoş olduğunu dedi, ki her şey inanılmaz eğlenceli görünüyordu. Ben ise aşağı yukarı ayne halde olduğumu dedim; onun için birbirini beşlik çaktırdık (?)

Thank you in advance, and I'm sorry that the translations sound so stupid.


----------



## themadprogramer

1. Ben ona üniversite girdiğimi *söyleyince* (compare demek and söylemek with saying and telling, though cose cases are exceptional) *onunla beşlik çaktık* / Ben ona üniversite girdiğimi *söyleyince*, *bana beşlik çaktı.*

2. O kadar sarhoş olduğunu *söyledi* *ki, *her şey inanılmaz eğlenceli  görünüyor*muş*. Ben ise aşağı yukarı ayn*ı* halde olduğumu *söyledim*; onun için *birbirimizle *beşlik çaktık


----------



## FlyingBird

1. Ben ona üniversiteye girdiğimi söyleyince bana beşlik çaktı.


----------



## popayed

1-Üniversiteyi kazandığımı söyleyince bana beşlik çaktı.

2-O kadar sarhoş oldum ki her şey inanılmaz eğlenceli görünmeye başladı, dedi. Ben de ,benim de aşağı yukarı aynı durumda olduğumu söyledim.Sonra *birbirimize * beşlik çaktık.


*(Not birbirimizle, if you use birbirimizle you must use "beşlik çakıştık" instead beşlik çaktık. and we dont use "beşlik çakıştık" much.)*


----------



## 123xyz

Thank you for the replies.

Ahmet Akkoç, could you explain why "görünüyormuş" needs to be used instead of "görünüyordu"? Is it because the "ki" necessitates "-miş" forms?


----------



## themadprogramer

Well I suppose "-du" is grammatically correct. 

But "-miş" is usually more logical when you're describing something that someone else encountered in the past tense.


----------



## 123xyz

Oh, so it's just a case of reported speech - all right, I should have thought of that. Thank you.


----------

